# How much fruits/vegetables should I give my rats?



## UGotAaronitis (May 4, 2010)

So my rats LOVE whenever they get stuff other than their regular food (Harlan Teklad 2014). But I have been reading through this forum and I have come across a few people saying they only give broccoli, carrots and the like once a week or so. 

So my question is: would it be harmful to give them vegetables everyday or is that ok? I don't overload their bowls with leafy greens, but I would love to give it to them more than once a week.

p.s. If it matters they are only babies about 7-8 weeks old.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Fresh veg should be given daily, and I aim for 5 or 6 different types each day to keep things interesting. However it must be introduced to your rat slowly otherwise they can get the runs. Feeding daily also helps lower the protien level for a more balanced diet.


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

My question is: Should I give veg as a treat, or along with their lab blocks??


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

My girls have subee's and lab blocks all day to free feed and every night I make them "dinner" with a few different veggies. Every other day or so they get some kind of fruit.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah the veg should be given along side their staple. Its best to give it in the evening as they are most active during the night, so less goes to waste. In my case, none goes to waste! Good little ratties.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Yep, mine are the same, I make them dinner most days, often I'll put aside the healthy parts of what im having, so if Im having chicken with salad or veg, theyl get that etc. They are like people and get bored if you give them the same every day, which is why i tend to give them whatever veg im having;i wouldnt have the same everyday 
I think fruit is more of a treat as thats more likely to give them the runs (not 100% sure though) so I tend to give that once or twice a week; often with porridge and soya milk with chopped fruit on top.


----------

